# Name the frog...



## choco (May 1, 2009)

I have someone claiming these are wild caught blue jeans, however after having discussed with others about this, I finally got some photos of the two the vendor is trying to sell me.

They are male, female, and then both together. Identify if you can please.

I feel really sorry for these little guys right now


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Mancreeks maybe? Their is kind of a grey area with all pums that don't have any site data. Also the top frog in that last pic looks real skinny!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They look more like Man creeks than any of the other morphs being currently imported from Panama. That being said, without locality data, they should really just be called "Oophaga pumilio (Year imorted) Panama".


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I would have to say they are man creeks and the fact that the one is so skinny I would say they are imports that came out of florida. I have gotten imports like this in the past and most of the skinny ones even though I medicated them would eventually perish. Good luck and be careful.
Jason


----------



## choco (May 1, 2009)

I won't be purchasing these two. I hope for their sakes the pass quickly or are treated properly soon.

This kind of thing makes me sad, but it brings home the reality of where are hobby began and how many of the new ones come in.


----------

